# Milling Machine: AKA Automatic Brush Roller



## darkzero (Feb 10, 2015)

I really got a good laugh out of this! :rofl:

Start watching at 5m56s in case the link does not start there.

http://youtu.be/1EIQ7uzitZU?t=5m56s


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 10, 2015)

not just once either.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol! That was pretty funny!


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 10, 2015)

:roflmao: I have had the bristles puld out of a brush by a reamer before. But never had that happen.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 11, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> I have had the bristles puld out of a brush by a reamer before.



Like he said, don't think we could do that even if we tried! 

I remember the very first time I tried knurling. I was knurling some alum on an old Rockford lathe. The instructor cautioned to be careful not to get the brush eaten up. I was taking the class with my lil brother, I was like, "ya ya, I got this". Well halfway through the pass sure enough, pulled all the bristles out, it was pretty funny, we couldn't stop laughing. Never did that again as I never use brushes at my lathe anyway.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 16, 2017)

If a C-ring is so large it bends your C-ring pliers...don't grind, heat, and bend the ends of two file handles into a hook and try to man the C-ring out. While trying to turn the C-ring 90 degrees its groove, I slipped and damn near gouged out my left eye. The emergency room stitched me up and I rented the proper tool. That pretty much sums up all my dumb moves, NOT using the right tool for the job.


----------

